# Is an RC73 remote the same as a RC71 remote



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi I have a two year old Genie HR44 and same age Genie Mini C41's in three rooms. They all use RF to control the Genies and TVs. On one of the remotes the "Exit" button quit working so I was thinking of getting a replacement from Amazon. The remote I was looking at was this one>>> https://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-RC73-REMOTE-CLIENTS-DIRECTVS/dp/B00WY0077A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471190740&sr=8-1&keywords=directv+genie+remote All the remotes I presently have are RC71 and the one on Amazon is an RC73. My question is will the RC73 work with my HR44?

Thanks


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank you. Any links or howto's on programming the RC73 to link it to a specific receiver so it doesn't interfere with other receivers in the house. Thanks again.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

calguy99 said:


> Thank you. Any links or howto's on programming the RC73 to link it to a specific receiver so it doesn't interfere with other receivers in the house. Thanks again.


Menu - Settings & Help - Settings - Remote Control, then select the device you wish to program. Follow the on screen prompts.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The only difference between the RC71 and RC73 is 2 added (hard) codes for RVU TVs. LG, Sony. To pair the remote you can follow the post on top or simply press and hold MUTE and ENTER for a few seconds. Much easier tho way. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------

